# ESP LTD LH150 Pickups



## blackzar84 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dear All,
I own an ESP LTD EC256 guitar with those covered LH150 which I actually f'in love. For some reason my amps digests them extremely well to the point they are actually my favourite, from blues to rock, metal, damn even djent...

Does anybody on this planet knows its specs? Where to find them, or if it is even possible to buy them? I mailed ESP at the beginning of the week through the support page but didn't hear back from them...

Please help


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 24, 2017)

All I know about them is that they're made by G&B pickup company in Korea. I actually have liked all the G&B pickups I've played, and most (even across companies) tend to have a similar sound, so perhaps they share similar specs as well. If this is the case, odds are both are ceramic-ferrite magnets, the neck is probably around 9-10K and the bridge is likely around 15K. 

I believe you can order G&B pickups online. I'm sure you could e-mail and see if they have pickups for sale that resemble the ESP/LTD LH 150's. Otherwise, go on ebay or reverb, or anywhere else you can purchase used instruments and look for people selling their used ones.


----------



## blackzar84 (Mar 31, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> All I know about them is that they're made by G&B pickup company in Korea. I actually have liked all the G&B pickups I've played, and most (even across companies) tend to have a similar sound, so perhaps they share similar specs as well. If this is the case, odds are both are ceramic-ferrite magnets, the neck is probably around 9-10K and the bridge is likely around 15K.
> 
> I believe you can order G&B pickups online. I'm sure you could e-mail and see if they have pickups for sale that resemble the ESP/LTD LH 150's. Otherwise, go on ebay or reverb, or anywhere else you can purchase used instruments and look for people selling their used ones.



So, I ended up mailing the guys at ESP themselves to try and find out.
They were very kind and told me the pick ups should be ceramic, with an output 11k for the neck and 13k for the bridge.

They haven't made no mention about who is producing them, they don't provide warranty replacement on them, and they don't sell them out separately.

So yeah...now it's down to finding out whether G&B sells them separately, for how much, and if it's really worth spending money on it rather than just go for something like, a Seymour duncan with the same specs or not...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 31, 2017)

blackzar84 said:


> So, I ended up mailing the guys at ESP themselves to try and find out.
> They were very kind and told me the pick ups should be ceramic, with an output 11k for the neck and 13k for the bridge.
> 
> They haven't made no mention about who is producing them, they don't provide warranty replacement on them, and they don't sell them out separately.
> ...



Yeah you can try contacting G&B to find out. I think your best bet is to look on ebay, reverb, etc. to buy people's used pickups.

If you wanted to just get some Duncan's my guess for a similar bridge pickup is likely going to be either a Custom (SH5/TB5) or a Distortion. 

The neck pickup is a little trickier, probably an Invader neck or a Distortion neck.


----------



## op1e (Apr 12, 2017)

I love em too outta my other guitarist H series. They actually split well too. So good he was recording and actually didn't realize he was in split mode on a rythm track. I got a covered pair in the mail Saturday off Reverb for $35. Just need sumn to put em in.


----------

